# Is HDMI audio & optical audio the same data?



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if the HDMI digital audio is the same data as the optical digital audio output on the 622? I'm planning for the purchase of a new audio receiver. In my research I found that some devices output different "things" over HDMI and optical. I can't find any information about this topic for the 622. I would rather not mess with HDMI switching on the unit unless there are audio sources from the 622 that are only available on via HDMI.

Thanks


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

to me, optical > HDMI. I prefer not to let an audio receiver do switching either


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

I found an old thread over on avsforum.com indicating that the 622's HDMI audio output is basic 2 channel only. Looks like the multi-channel digitial audio is only available on the optical output.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

etzeppy said:


> I found an old thread over on avsforum.com indicating that the 622's HDMI audio output is basic 2 channel only. Looks like the multi-channel digitial audio is only available on the optical output.


This was fixed quite aways back.


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

I connect my 622, XBOX360 and PS3 to my AV receiver thru HDMI for video switching, just one HDMI out of my AV receiver to the TV. All do 5.1 channels, I don't use optical.


----------

